# artificial cream like in bakers



## yamahar1girl (Apr 28, 2016)

Please please help!!

I was wondering if anyone works in a uk bakery,
And knew the recipe for the artificial cream you get in doughnuts and iced fingers ?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Not quite sure what you are asking for but there is a product (Rich's Bettercream) that is popular with the supermarket bakeries here in the US.

Looked online and saw quite a few knock off recipes if you are interested.

mimi


----------

